# 1971 IH 434 Diesel Decals (Stickers)



## 71IH434 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, i own a 1971 International Harvester 434 Diesel tractor, it has just had a major engine rebuild and it runs. I have revieved the correct paint & already started painting. I was looking at the decals (stickers) for the cover that goes over the engine and they only supplied the numbers 434. I can still see the original stickers that is on the cover and it says 434 diesel tractor. I have been looking all over the internet to find the correct stickers but i did not suceed. Could anyone out there help me on this.

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I had similar troubles trying to find the correct decals for my Farmall H. It said McCormick Deering Farmall, and all the decal kits just said McCormick Farmall. I don't know if you get any tractor collector's magazines over there, but my dad gets Red Power Magazine and I know there are advertisements for decals in the ad section at the back of the magazine. Perhaps one of the links on their site will help you? 

Links


----------



## 71IH434 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,
I don't think we get Red Power Magazines but will look on the site


----------

